# Los nuevos tontos españoles: los escritores de libros



## Boundless Dreamer (22 Dic 2020)

Resulta que en un país donde no lee ni el tato, a la gente se le está yendo la olla por intentar hacerse rico escribiendo cagarros.

Incluso los que escriben libros del tipo: "hágase rico con el bitcoin" y chorradas similares llegan veinte años tarde. En los dos miles triunfaba el Aithor Zárrate ese, con el "Cambie de vida y hágase millonario" o una chorrada similar, donde le sacó más euros a los lerdos españoles vendiendo libros y cursos que lo que ganaba especulando en futuros y similares.

Ahora, en este foro, los aspirantes a escritores quieren que les demos consejos. Pues bien, mi consejo es este: ¡Haceros pajas! Seguro que os sale algo con más consistencia que vuestros escritos. También hay un escritorzuelo de ciencia ficción que hace auténticos bodrios y que está aprovechando los hilos abiertos por esos subnormales para hacer autopromoción de sus obrillas lamentables. No quiero dar nombres, porque no quiero que me reporten, pero hay que hacer limpia en este subforo.

A mí me gustan mucho los clásicos de ciencia ficción: los de la Edad de Oro, pero la ciencia ficción española está que da pena. Ahora la subnormalidad del "Hohepunk" esa desarrollada por charos feminazis americanas que se llevan todos los premios Hugos (amañados), está siendo copiada por las frikis españolas que se han apoderado del panorama de la ciencia ficción española produciendo auténticas bazofias. Así que no compro un libro escrito por españoles "ni jarto vino".


----------



## Excovid (22 Dic 2020)

¿Que no se lee en España?


----------



## Cipotecon (22 Dic 2020)

yo este año he leido 27 libros, no son muchos pero tampoco pocos


----------



## Henry Rearden (22 Dic 2020)

El mejor desprecio es no hacer aprecio.

Siempre daré mi consejo a quien quiera escucharme. Sé que algún día me haré rico escribiendo. Quien tiene fe, al final consigue su objetivo. Los cobardes siempre critican: a esos, ni agua.


----------



## .AzaleA. (22 Dic 2020)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> Resulta que en un país donde no lee ni el tato, a la gente se le está yendo la olla por intentar hacerse rico escribiendo cagarros.
> 
> Incluso los que escriben libros del tipo: "hágase rico con el bitcoin" y chorradas similares llegan veinte años tarde. En los dos miles triunfaba el Aithor Zárrate ese, con el "Cambie de vida y hágase millonario" o una chorrada similar, donde le sacó más euros a los lerdos españoles vendiendo libros y cursos que lo que ganaba especulando en futuros y similares.
> 
> ...



*¿Españolas copando nicho en la ciencia ficción? Dame nombres, plis, *porque yo juraría que las mujeres no salen de las novelas románticas, o al menos con muchas dosis de romanticismo.

Y sí, en el foro hay mucha gente autopromocionándose... no creo que sea malo.


----------



## Federación de estudiantes (22 Dic 2020)

Excovid dijo:


> ¿Que no se lee en España?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 522408



Se lee poco y mal


----------



## François (22 Dic 2020)

Quien quiera escribir que escriba. Qué hay de malo en eso? luego no se vende si no es bueno y ya está. O si escribes por placer o para tu círculo de amigos pues no importa para nada si no eres superventas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (22 Dic 2020)

El último libro que he leído creo que es de 1903.
Anda que no hay cosas molonas que leer antes de palmar para perder el tiempo prestando atención a basuras del siglo XXI


----------



## Disolucion (23 Dic 2020)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El mejor desprecio es no hacer aprecio.
> 
> Siempre daré mi consejo a quien quiera escucharme. Sé que algún día me haré rico escribiendo. Quien tiene fe, al final consigue su objetivo. Los cobardes siempre critican: a esos, ni agua.



Pues aprende a puntuar: los dos puntos que has puesto no proceden, y te sobra una coma o te falta una.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.

Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
Escribo libros porque NECESITO escribirlos, porque siento que lo que escribo NECESITA ser escrito.

Creer que sólo se escribe para vender, es de gente que no entiende que escribir es la forma más profunda de leer la vida.


¿Publicar? Cada día me parece más una horterada. Las obras que yo escribo son dignas de sí mismas, independientemente de si las publico o no.
Publicar es convertir una OBRA en un PRODUCTO.

Yo no soy un fabricante de PRODUCTOS... yo creo una OBRA, y eso le aporta mucho sentido a mi vida.

Si algo ha degenerado la literatura, es convertir la obra literaria en un producto mercantil.


----------



## Esflinter (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
> Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.
> 
> Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
> ...



Bueno bueno, menos lobos


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Bueno bueno, menos lobos




Lobos, mis huevos morenos.

Tú haz con tu tiempo en este mundo lo que te salga de los cojones. Como si quieres pasar tus años jugando videojuegos, viendo series o levantando hierros.
Yo, con mi tiempo, y con mi alma, escribo, porque dejar testimonio escrito de lo que pasa dentro de mi alma me permite combatir la vacuidad del mundo.

Del esfínter sale mierda.


----------



## RogerLeFlur (23 Dic 2020)

aSO QUE ES CIERRTO QEU DE AAKKIU A ESTA PARTE LE HA DADO AL POPULACHO POR PUBLILICAR SU LIBRO EN FORMATO DIGITAL Y PONERLO EN LA VENTA EN AMAZON Y ESPERAR A TRIUNGFDAR. MUCHA SUERTE


----------



## Hamijazo Lex (23 Dic 2020)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> No quiero dar nombres, porque no quiero que me reporten, pero hay que hacer limpia en este subforo.



Venga ya. Da nombres, caray, que esos reportes no van a ninguna parte. 

Taluec


----------



## Autómata (23 Dic 2020)

En los tiempos de redes sociales y micropagos el libro me parece un formato desfasado, para el que busque vivir de ello. Yo también conozco a alguno que le vende los libros a los coleguillas y ya (pero queda muy bohemio decir que eres escritor, todo hay que decirlo).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Dic 2020)

Pues depende de lo que se escriba y cómo se escriba.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2020)

Un libro debe dar mucha pasta. La prueba es que cualquier famosillo de medio pelo, en cuanto puede, escribe uno.
Da igual que no sepas ni lo que pone, como le pasó a _Amarosa_.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Lo sé. Llevo haciéndolo muchos años.

En realidad, los seres humanos llevan expresándome por escrito desde que están sobre la faz de la Tierra.

Y no es una mera simple "terapia de desahogo", como aseguran algunos. Es algo más. Es mucho más.
Es una herramienta de conocimiento de uno mismo y del mundo, una forma de estructurar las vivencias y el espíritu e, incluso, una forma de burlar a la muerte.

No es lo mismo vivir intuyendo que, cuando uno muera, se convertirá en polvo, que vivir sabiendo que tu espíritu ha quedado grabado en piedra, y te sobrevivirá.
Escribir es una forma de no morir del todo. Es una forma de dejar testimonio del paso por el mundo.


Y todo esto no tiene nada que ver con la producción de bestsellers.
Yo personalmente me lo tomo muy en serio.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Autómata dijo:


> En los tiempos de redes sociales y micropagos el libro me parece un formato desfasado, para el que busque vivir de ello. Yo también conozco a alguno que le vende los libros a los coleguillas y ya (pero queda muy bohemio decir que eres escritor, todo hay que decirlo).



Los libros existen desde que el hombre está en este mundo.
Las redes sociales no.

Un libro es un testimonio que da fe. Un twitter es un escupitajo, condenado a desaprecer, a confundirse en el ruido.
El libro permanece, por ser una obra unívoca.

El twitter no es una obra unívoca.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Un libro debe dar mucha pasta. La prueba es que cualquier famosillo de medio pelo, en cuanto puede, escribe uno.
> Da igual que no sepas ni lo que pone, como le pasó a _Amarosa_.



Nadie gana mucho dinero con los libros, a no ser que escribas una historieta filmable, y alguien pague por los derechos para hacer una peli, y la haga, y la peli sea un éxito.

Por fortuna, no todos los libros son meras historietas de entretenimiento.


----------



## hortera (23 Dic 2020)

solo leen las mujeres, asi que imagínate el nivel...


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Nadie gana mucho dinero con los libros



Discrepo. No hay mas que ver el ejemplo que he puesto antes:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Discrepo. No hay mas que ver el ejemplo que he puesto antes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 523211
> 
> ...




Lord Vader tiene razón. La inmensa mayoría de los que escriben se hacen millonarios.
Ana Rosa Quintana vendió 100.000 ejemplares y ganó millones.
Lo pone en una imagen que ha colgado, prueba más que suficiente.

El hecho de que Ana Rosa salga en televisión y sea una de las personalidades más importantes de este país es irrelevante. De haber sido una verdulera, la situación sería exactamente la misma. Los millones los ganó por su libro, que vendió, exactamente, 100.00 ejemplares y le hizo ganar millones... sí, sí.

Argumentos aplastantes que no sé rebatir.

Yo estaba completamente equivocado.


----------



## El amigo (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
> Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.
> 
> Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
> ...



Que tipo de libros escribes?


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2020)

Eres un manipulador.
Yo no he dicho que la inmensa mayoría de los que escriben se hagan millonarios.
He dicho que es falsa tu afirmacion de que Nadie gana mucho dinero con los libros.
Es falsa, y te he puesto un par de ejemplos.




Don_Quijote dijo:


> Nadie gana mucho dinero con los libros, a no ser que escribas una historieta filmable


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Eres un manipulador.
> Yo no he dicho que la inmensa mayoría de los que escriben se hagan millonarios.
> He dicho que es falsa tu afirmacion de que Nadie gana mucho dinero con los libros.
> Es falsa, y te he puesto un par de ejemplos.




Ejemplos IRREFUTABLES donde los haya, si me permites la puntualización.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

El amigo dijo:


> Que tipo de libros escribes?



Mezclo géneros.
Inclasificable incluso para mí.

Lo bueno de escribir por vocación, o pasión, es que no tienes que asirte a los cánones de la narrativa comercial.

Alguno de los géneros que toco: novela, ensayo, lírica en prosa, narrativa postmodernista*, crónica, autobiografía...

* Postmodernista NO en el sentido político que se le ha dado los últimos años al término... ¿eh? El término viene de antes y no tiene nada que ver con "progre".


----------



## BHAN83 (23 Dic 2020)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> Resulta que en un país donde no lee ni el tato, a la gente se le está yendo la olla por intentar hacerse rico escribiendo cagarros.
> 
> Incluso los que escriben libros del tipo: "hágase rico con el bitcoin" y chorradas similares llegan veinte años tarde. En los dos miles triunfaba el Aithor Zárrate ese, con el "Cambie de vida y hágase millonario" o una chorrada similar, donde le sacó más euros a los lerdos españoles vendiendo libros y cursos que lo que ganaba especulando en futuros y similares.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión la gente que quiere ser escritor es en su mayoria gente con el ego trastornado, especialmente quienes escriben literatura.

Si de verdad te gusta imaginar y contar historias hoy en dia hay formas mas originales de hacerlo que escribiendo un libro: por ejemplo, historias narradas en videos de youtube con imagenes, etc...

Pero eso no tiene el aura porqueyolovalgo de "ser escritor" que buscan algunos.

Se puede apreciar esto tambien en el amor que sienten algunos por el papel. Si de verdad quieres contar una historia o leerla, que mas te da que sea en papel o electronicamente? Si lo aprecias mas en papel es porque lo que buscas no es la historia en si, sino el aura gafapastica intelectualoide.

Esto pasa tanto a nivel escritor como lector. Quienes dicen que aman los libros y blablabla, un libro solo es una persona hablando. Si de verdad aprecias el contenido, te deberia importar una mierda recibir el mensaje via papel, o via voz, o via electronica.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ejemplos IRREFUTABLES donde los haya, si me permites la puntualización.



Refuta lo que quieras, pero esto es lo que hay...


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Refuta lo que quieras, pero esto es lo que hay...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 523291



Sí. Esa tablica te da toda la razón, que ya la tenías de antes.

Gracias por subrayar tu razón y lo equivocados que estamos todos los demás.

Eres un foro de conocimiento.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (23 Dic 2020)

Soy más lector( actualmente la máscarar de los Heróes porque la ví recomendada , gracias @Don_Quijote ) que escritor. 
No soy muy objetivo ni conmigo mismo ni con el mundo y tengo pereza de ponerme a teclear lo que me pasa porque no sé donde me llevará el camino y me da miedo autoconfesarme. Aunque siempre pienso que sería una forma de ordenar mis pensamientos y aclarar mis ideas, esta idea la vi en un video de yt de un chaval sevillano que hace videos sobre psicología. 
Dedico todo mi tiempo a estudiar un idioma extranjero para poder abrirme en cuanto pueda ( no me gusta Hispanistán) y a mejorar mi perfil online paco en esta jungla digital que es una plataforma de aprendizaje de español con muy pocos alumnos hasta la fecha.
Creo que hace muchos años escribí un par de cuentos y ya, que creo que están perdidos en el universo digital.

Escribir un buen libro que enganche , con ritmo, personajes que tengan empaque y que además tenga éxito me parece una auténtica odisea. Y más como bien se ha dicho en esta jungla.
No sé si fue David Trueba quien en un libro que ahora mismo no recuerdo dijo que solo deberían opinar los expertos de un tema. Lo mismo opino con quien escribe un libro, debería tener un mínimo de calidad literaria , cosa que pasa muy de vez en cuando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Dic 2020)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> Soy más lector( actualmente la máscarar de los Heróes porque la ví recomendada , gracias @Don_Quijote ) que escritor.
> No soy muy objetivo ni conmigo mismo ni con el mundo y tengo pereza de ponerme a teclear lo que me pasa porque no sé donde me llevará el camino y me da miedo autoconfesarme. Aunque siempre pienso que sería una forma de ordenar mis pensamientos y aclarar mis ideas, esta idea la vi en un video de yt de un chaval sevillano que hace videos sobre psicología.
> Dedico todo mi tiempo a estudiar un idioma extranjero para poder abrirme en cuanto pueda ( no me gusta Hispanistán) y a mejorar mi perfil online paco en esta jungla digital que es una plataforma de aprendizaje de español con muy pocos alumnos hasta la fecha.
> Creo que hace muchos años escribí un par de cuentos y ya, que creo que están perdidos en el universo digital.
> ...




Es un novelón cojonudo... Lleno de fuerza.


----------



## D_Draper (23 Dic 2020)

Me gustaría que me gustase leer más de lo que me gusta. He leído algunos libros a lo largo de mi vida, no muchos, ni mucho menos. No se puede decir que yo sea un lector de libros. Hace bastante que no cojo un libro pero los que me he leído, la mayoría los he devorado. 

Creo que el problema reside en que ningún libro me emociona a priori, sino que me debo engancharme cuando llevo unas páginas y por ese motivo empezarlos me da pereza. 

De todas formas, en relación al op, prefiero una sociedad de pseudo-literarios que de auténticos tik-tokeros.


----------



## Terminus (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
> Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.
> 
> Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Espléndido.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2020)

Que pollas es el hohepunk?


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
> Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.
> 
> Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
> ...



Todas la grandes obras de la literatura han acabado siendo grandes productos mercantiles. 

Da igual que la intencionalidad del autor fuera calmar sus demonios ( Kafka, Walser) moralizar entreteniendo ( Cervantes), sobrellevar la depresion ( Poe ) o demostrar la superioridad intelectual viviendo de su pluma ( Mencken).

Al final una obra se escribe para un publico. Y la mejor forma de difundir lo escrito al mayor numero de personas es vendiendo lo escrito de forma profesional.

La degeneracion de la literatura es por falta de talento, secuestro de la cultura por parte del estado progremita y no por querer vender tus escritos en el Amazon haciendote millonario. Cualquier escribidor moderno ha escrito ya mas de lo que ha leido y de lo que leera en su vida. Y todos los escribidores modernos juntan palabras buscando el aplauso y subvencion del sistema. Cosa que no ha ocurrido nunca antes y a este nivel en la historia de la literatura. 
No es que la literatura haya degenerado en este milenio, es que no existe literatura alguna.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Todas la grandes obras de la literatura han acabado siendo grandes productos mercantiles.



Eso es completamente falso y la lista de ejemplos es interminable.
¿Quién lee a Marcel Proust hoy en día? ¿Dostoievsky? ¿Quién se lee la obra de Francisco Umbral? 

De hecho, lo más habitual es que la literatura ambiciosa sea cosa de minorías. Si te suena pedante, lo siento... pero es así.
Ocurre en todos los ámbitos culturales. No sólo en literatura. Y, por lo que sé... ha ocurrido siempre.

Tampoco creo que la literatura haya degenerado. Lo que ha degenerado es el mercado editorial. Son dos cosas muy diferentes.
En fin, creo que su opinión es demasiado gruesa y vertida en plan apisonadora... pero muy poco precisa y ajustada a la realidad.


Me da lástima que realmente crea que el talento humano desapareció un buen día.
En mi opinión en cualquier época ha habido grandes escritores.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si de verdad te gusta imaginar y contar historias hoy en dia hay formas mas originales de hacerlo que escribiendo un libro: por ejemplo, historias narradas en videos de youtube con imagenes, etc...




Considerar que todo escritor es un fabulador es haberse perdido toda la narrativa del siglo XX y una parte del XIX.
Hay muchísimos escritores que no "imaginan" nada.

Ejemplos: Proust, Henry Miller, Umbral, Bukowsky en muchos sentidos, una gran parte de Tom Wolfe, la mejor obra de Oscar Wilde...

Si usted cree que la fabulación es el único registro que existe en narrativa... Conoce muy poca literatura.


----------



## kaluza5 (24 Dic 2020)

Entro a este hilo polémico (no estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que ha escrito el OP) para dar mi opinión:

Escribo por placer, para desarrollar una idea que se abre paso en mi cabeza. No pienso en hacerme rico, sino en que algún lector, en alguna parte, lea mi libro y pase un buen rato con él.

La Literatura es algo más que vender bestsellers. Es hacer una obra siendo honesto consigo mismo. Eso no significa que renuncie a hacer publicidad de mis libros, pero no es por ganar mucho dinero. Es por darme a conocer y que alguna persona pueda disfrutar leyendo mis obras.

Podría decir que, para mí, escribir es un hobby.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Estamos de acuerdo. Eres perezoso.


----------



## Carnemomia (24 Dic 2020)

Leer y vivir más, escribir menos, o nada de nada. Traer hijos feos al mundo al final es inevitable, la vida abriéndose paso como sea. 
Sembrar el mundo de libros tontos o feos es innecesario, de verdad. Ya todo está escrito.
De verdad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Veo que pillas el sarcasmo a la primera.
Se te ve espabilao.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Sí, se nota que eres impermeable a la literatura.

Además clasificando a los hombres con categorías animales... típico de feminazis.
Al ignore.

PD: Muchos escritores han tenido un GRAN éxito entre las mujeres. Ejemplos: Henry Miller, Poncela, Camus, Lord Byron.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Tienes razón. Te da pereza, sientes pereza, experimentas pereza... pero no eres perezoso.
Yo estaba completamente equivocado y tú tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Neuke (24 Dic 2020)

Federación de estudiantes dijo:


> Se lee poco y mal



Qué es leer mal?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Sí, estamos completamente de acuerdo.
A ti te parece eso. No puedo discutirlo.

PUNTUALIZO: ¿Al parecer? Bueno, al parecer no. Te parece a ti... no es que parezca así de forma empírica.
AÑADO: te parece eso, porque ese el automatismo estándar que le parece a todo el mundo cuando no sabe qué decir.

Fïjate en Twitter, en internet... Cada vez que alguien no tiene nada que aportar, cambia de tema y habla de la autoestima ajena. Es un comodín. Como no sabes qué aportar sobre escritores, abandonas el tema para hablar de la autoestima ajena. Supongo que tendrás un autoestimatómetro en casa para medirlo... como todos los demás que hacen uso del comodín.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Neuke dijo:


> Qué es leer mal?



Por ejemplo, leer y no aprender que existe un signo de interrogación de apertura.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Considerar que todo escritor es un fabulador es haberse perdido toda la narrativa del siglo XX y una parte del XIX.
> Hay muchísimos escritores que no "imaginan" nada.
> 
> Ejemplos: Proust, Henry Miller, Umbral, Bukowsky en muchos sentidos, una gran parte de Tom Wolfe, la mejor obra de Oscar Wilde...
> ...



Estás mirando el dedo.

No es ese el tema de mi post.

Asi que como respondes a lo que te sale de la polla lo haré yo también.

Tengo la siguiente teoria sobre buenos escritores: los buenos escritores de verdad suelen ser ninguneados en vida y ser famosos tras la muerte. Mientras que los escritores que son una mierda pero son considerados falsamente genios, fueron famosos durante vida por motivos ajenos a su literatura.

Con la literatura ocurre lo mismo que con el arte, que todos los tontos y tontas acomplejados lo utilizan para sentirse superiores repitiendo falacias de autoridad. Pero es fácil detectarlos.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2020)

El youtuber puede que los tenga o puede que no.

El escritor actual SEGURO que si, especial el que va buscando ser editado por una editorial. No le interesa compartir un mensaje, solo le interesa ser reconocido como algo que el considera digno, ser "alguien".

Follalibros inside de este thread.

Como ya he dicho, es fácil detectar a los lunaticos, por ejemplo: los que sienten una parafilia que raya en lo sexual con el papel. Si de verdad te gusta el arte, y la literatura y blablabla te deberia importar una mierda que tu mensaje se transmita via papel o via electronica.

Lo que pasa es que el papel tiene toda esa aura mistica de siglos de considerarse algo importante y respetable, y lo electronico no, asi que para los acomplejados es importante que su obra se distribuya en papel.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Estás mirando el dedo.
> 
> No es ese el tema de mi post.
> 
> ...



Es que cada vez que decís "los escritores son esto" o "los escritores son lo otro"... os equivocáis.
Ha habido escritores de todos los colores posibles.

Algunos exitosos, otros fracasados, algunos guapos, otros feos, algunos de una única novela, otros de 20, algunos así y otros asá.

Creer que el arte existe para "sentirse superior", es negar la Historia del ser humano.
El Arte existe desde que pisamos la Tierra, y ha sido creado con todas las motivaciones concebibles...

Hay una explicación mucho más simple: tienes aversión a los artistas y no tienes la capacidad de valorar la expresión artística. Eso explica mucho más que tu categorización absurda.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el papel tiene toda esa aura mistica de siglos de considerarse algo importante y respetable, y lo electronico no, asi que para los acomplejados es importante que su obra se distribuya en papel.




Eso es tendencioso.

No es que el papel se haya considerado algo importante.
Es que el papel es algo MUY importante. Y, de hecho, la aparición de la imprenta es uno de los inventos más importantes de la humanidad.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es que cada vez que decís "los escritores son esto" o "los escritores son lo otro"... os equivocáis.
> Ha habido escritores de todos los colores posibles.
> 
> Algunos exitosos, otros fracasados, algunos guapos, otros feos, algunos de una única novela, otros de 20, algunos así y otros asá.
> ...




Yo hablo de los actuales. No de los escritores de hace siglos.

Hace siglos si querias transmitir un mensaje a muchas personas o lo escribias o lo escribias.

Hoy en dia hay formas mil veces mas originales de distribuir tus ideas (ficticias o no), pero claro, un video de youtube no es tan respetable para los acomplejados como escribir un libro.

Yo os recomiendo ir a un psicologo si teneis problemas de autoestima.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es tendencioso.
> 
> No es que el papel se haya considerado algo importante.
> Es que el papel es algo MUY importante. Y, de hecho, la aparición de la imprenta es uno de los inventos más importantes de la humanidad.



No se que tipo de disfuncion mental tienes que te impide entender lo mensajes.

Estoy hablando de hoy, año 2020.

Hoy en día el papel es innecesario y caro.

Que hace siglos fuera importante si, pero hablo de hoy.

Hoy en dia el papel solo es importante para los acomplejados que les gusta repetir falacias de autoridad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo hablo de los actuales. No de los escritores de hace siglos.
> 
> Hace siglos si querias transmitir un mensaje a muchas personas o lo escribias o lo escribias.
> 
> ...




En realidad, a poco que investigues, en TODAS las épocas hay gente que cree que sólo es bueno lo pasado.

En el siglo XIX había mucha gente diciendo aquello de "hoy en día todo es decadente, y lo del XVIII era lo auténticamente bueno". Es una constante del ser humano. Una especie de pesimismo extrapolado.

Considerar que el talento humano desapreció de la faz de la Tierra un buen día, por arte de birlo birloque, sí que es algo... difícil de argumentar. Además... nunca te especifican cuál es la fecha exacta en la que el talento se extinguió.

TODAS las épocas, sin excepción, tienen buenos y malos artistas... pero mucha gente no sabe valorarlo hasta que han pasado 100 años.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es completamente falso y la lista de ejemplos es interminable.
> ¿Quién lee a Marcel Proust hoy en día? ¿Dostoievsky? ¿Quién se lee la obra de Francisco Umbral?
> 
> De hecho, lo más habitual es que la literatura ambiciosa sea cosa de minorías. Si te suena pedante, lo siento... pero es así.
> ...



Meter a Proust y a Umbral entre los grandes de la literatura universal me parece una exageracion y un ejemplo absurdo para tratar de rebatir la mercantilizacion necesaria del arte. De hecho sin el marketing editorial y academico a Proust y a Umbral no los leeria ni los gafapastas de la alta intelectualidad. 

Lo que he dicho es que las obras universales trascienden no solo por su calidad literaria sino tb por su difusion universal. A veces llega incluso años o siglos despues de publicarse la obra...pero al final siempre llega. Y esa difusion universal necesita un mercado editorial. En el siglo XIX y en el XXV. Y esos escritores escribian con vocacion de difundir su obra. TODOS los grandes. 

Lo de "literatura ambiciosa" cosa de "minorias" suena a subvencion del ministerio para que cuatro escribidoras de la tercera ola feminazi, vivan a costa de tus y mis impuestos. 

Alguien que lleva en su avatar al Quijote, identificaria automaticamente la obra de cervantes como ejemplo maximo de literatura ambiciosa. Y por supuesto no fue escrita para "minorias". 

Por ultimo y algo que tampoco has entendido es que en ningun momento he dicho que no haya gente con talento para la literatura hoy en dia. Lo que he dicho es que se practica la censura de ESTADO en la cultura y en los mercados y eso provoca que el talento se autocensure o directamente pase de intentar producir nada. Por eso estamos plagados de escribidores sin talento y de novelillas y ensayos prefabricados por el sistema y para el sistema. Y por eso digo que de momento no existe una Literatura real en este milenio. Veremos en esta nueva decada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No se que tipo de disfuncion mental tienes que te impide entender lo mensajes.
> 
> Estoy hablando de hoy, año 2020.
> 
> ...




En realidad, ese es un tema diferente, que estás mezclando.

Una cosa son los escritores, y el talento humano que existía en 2019, pero en 2020 desapareció como los dinosaurios.... y otro tema es la obsolescencia de la letra impresa.

Si tratas esos dos temas por separado, llegarás a conclusiones más precisas.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (24 Dic 2020)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El youtuber puede que los tenga o puede que no.
> 
> El escritor actual SEGURO que si, especial el que va buscando ser editado por una editorial. No le interesa compartir un mensaje, solo le interesa ser reconocido como algo que el considera digno, ser "alguien".
> 
> ...



Los libros hoy día suelen publicarse tanto en formato electrónico como digital. Y no hay nada de malo en querer transmitir una historia y obtener un crédito a cambio. Otra cosa es que obviamente la mayoría de lo publicado al no haber la criba editorial de antaño sea mediocre. No todo el mundo sabe escribir un libro y de hecho a muchos escritores actuales les convendría leer a otros autores para tener referencias de como hacerlo correctamente. En especial a youtubers que pueden tener carisma o narrar más o menos bien si se acompañan de imágenes y música pero al pasar al formato escrito no saben cómo estructurar sus ideas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Meter a Proust y a Umbral entre los grandes de la literatura universal me parece una exageracion



No. No los meto yo.
Pertenecen a los grandes de la literatura universal por méritos propios.

Como partes de una premisa equivocada (yo meto)... llegas a conclusiones erróneas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Los mensajes no pueden ser testigos de nada. No son entes vivientes... pero entiendo que hables de mí si ya no tienes nada más que decir sobre literatura.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2020)

El mundo de los libros para alguien que le guste escribir y leer debe de ser tristérrimo.
Quienes sacan mas pasta son gente que ya es famosa/rica que les escriben un libro y los venden como rosquillas aunque tengan nulo valor literario






Eso o que salga de casualidad una basura infumable como 100 sombras de grey y se haga multimillonaria.
Otros libros que venden a patadas son novelizaciones del mundo cinematográfico (Star Wars) o literatura vaginesil (temas de charos)

Al menos la de Harry Potter pues se invento un mundo infantil relativamente clásico para entretener a los crios.

De España, se salva alguna cosa de novela histórica no guerracivilista, alguna cosa de divulgación y poco mas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> De España, se salva alguna cosa de novela histórica no guerracivilista, alguna cosa de divulgación y poco mas.




No estoy de acuerdo. Si algo ha dado siempre España es buenos escritores, igual que ha dado buenos músicos y buenos pintores.
De hecho la cultura española es de las pocas en el mundo que puede competir con la anglosajona sin ningún tipo de complejo.

Otro tema es que los españoles no valoren a sus propios escritores, que esa sí que es una maldición bíblica insalvable.

Me resulta curioso que quienes más pestes echan de la literatura española suelan ser precisamente aquellos que jamás leen literatura española...


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

¿Lo único? Parece que eso es mentira... Justo a continuación dices más cosas.

¿Sería usted tan amable de indicar cuál es la edad exacta en la que los argumentos son válidos?



Varias veces, sí... pero no sé por qué. Tampoco lo veo relevante.
El hilo no trata sobre mí. Es un hilo sobre literatura, no sobre mi ombligo.



Comodín.

Respondido anteriormente.


----------



## V. R. N (24 Dic 2020)

Dejáos de "historias"..... ningún escritor de este siglo pasado y mucho menos de los 20 ya casi acabados de este, le llegará NUNCA a un Cervantes, un Lope, Quevedo y el resto del siglo de Oro. Que te guste Umbral lo respeto pero no hay comparación con los que te cito ahí a mi juicio. Hay que reconocer que el nivel ha descendido.... podrías decirme que el estilo de Umbral te gusta más y lo entiendo, a mi Kafka no me entusiasma apenas por ejemplo.... pero reconozco que escribe bien, lo que quiero decir es que la riqueza de vocabulario, la habilidad técnica, la crítica aguda y maestra etc etc, de aquellos genios no los aprecio en los actuales, en absoluto. Idem para la pintura, hay buenos pintores, pero.... no es lo que hay en El Prado, sorry. 
Se echan de menos "genios de verdad"


----------



## Neuke (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por ejemplo, leer y no aprender que existe un signo de interrogación de apertura.



No entiendo, lo siento. Explícamelo mejor por favor.


----------



## pepinox (24 Dic 2020)

Neuke dijo:


> Qué es leer mal?



Leer mal es leer basura, escrita por escoria. Leerías mal si leyeras "los libros" que dice haber escrito el conforero con problemas mentales @Don_Quijote 

La gente que escribe "libros" que nadie ha publicado, ya sabes lo que son: escoria. En todo caso, habrán escrito historias, y tendrán manuscritos guardados en un cajón o en un disco duro. Pero no, ellos han escrito "libros".

Gran hilo, mejores payasos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Neuke dijo:


> No entiendo, lo siento. Explícamelo mejor por favor.



¿Para qué?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Leer mal es leer basura, escrita por escoria. Leerías mal si leyeras "los libros" que dice haber escrito el conforero con problemas mentales @Don_Quijote
> 
> La gente que escribe "libros" que nadie ha publicado, ya sabes lo que son: escoria. En todo caso, habrán escrito historias, y tendrán manuscritos guardados en un cajón o en un disco duro. Pero no, ellos han escrito "libros".
> 
> Gran hilo, mejores payasos.



¿Eres consciente de que este mensaje no tiene ningún sentido?
Ninguna de las asunciones en él parece provenir de la realidad.


----------



## pepinox (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que este mensaje no tiene ningún sentido?
> Ninguna de las asunciones en él parece provenir de la realidad.



Y tú, ¿eres consciente de tus problemas mentales? Por tu contumacia en el error, supongo que no.


----------



## kaluza5 (24 Dic 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *¿Españolas copando nicho en la ciencia ficción? Dame nombres, plis, *porque yo juraría que las mujeres no salen de las novelas románticas, o al menos con muchas dosis de romanticismo.
> 
> Y sí, en el foro hay mucha gente autopromocionándose... no creo que sea malo.



¡Gracias! Porque yo sí estoy haciendo publicidad de mis libros 

Como pareces una forera ilustrada, te animo a leerlos:

La capitana de Kneppendorf

La esfera de Boltzmann

Infinitas teselaciones

El hexaedro de gadolinio


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Y tú, ¿eres consciente de tus problemas mentales? Por tu contumacia en el error, supongo que no.



Verás....
Eso de contrargumentar cosas como esta:

- Eres infeliz, yo feliz, me lo dice mi felicidatómetro y eso demuestra científicamente que yo tengo toda la razón y tú estás equivocado.
- No tienes autoestima, yo tengo mucha, me lo dice mi autoestimatómetro y eso demuestra científicamente que yo tengo toda la razón y tú estás equivocado.
- No follas, yo follo mucho, me lo dice mi follatómetro y eso demuestra científicamente que yo tengo toda la razón y tú estás equivocado.
- Háztelo mirar.
- Ladran luego cabalgamos.
- Soy gracioso, y tú triste, tal y como demuestran científicamente estas jotas y aes (jajajaja), por lo que yo tengo toda la razón y tú tienes taras.

Etcétera...

Es, dialécticamente hablando, y en el mundo foril, el más barato y recurrido de los métodos dialéctivcos. Es lo que hacen los novatos. Es lo que dice el que no tiene nada que decir...
Se sabe que es así... y prácticamente ya nadie pica en eso. Quien hace uso de esos truquitos milenial, pierde.

Has perdido... pero no lo sabes, ni te puedes permitir saberlo. Has abandonado el tema original de debate... y ni te has dado cuenta de cuándo y cómo ha ocurrido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> ¡Gracias! Porque yo sí estoy haciendo publicidad de mis libros
> 
> Como pareces una forera ilustrada, te animo a leerlos:
> 
> ...




Cuidado. Según la mayor parte de participantes del foro, por escribir, tienes problemas mentales y de autoestima, y de frecuencia copulativa, pero sólo si eres español o si vives en la actualidad. Si eres finlandés, o moriste en 2019, entonces escribir está muy bien.


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> ¡Gracias! Porque yo sí estoy haciendo publicidad de mis libros
> 
> Como pareces una forera ilustrada, te animo a leerlos:
> 
> ...



Wow. Una pregunta. ¿Te autoeditas?¿Te lo corrige todo alguien antes de publicarte?


----------



## pepinox (24 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Has perdido... pero no lo sabes, ni te puedes permitir saberlo. Has abandonado el tema original de debate... y ni te has dado cuenta de cuándo y cómo ha ocurrido.



Claro. Por eso estás tú bien jodido, habiendo quedado descubierto como un farsante y gilipollas, y nosotros estamos riéndonos de ti en tu puta cara.

Follaeñes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Claro. Por eso estás tú bien jodido, habiendo quedado descubierto como un farsante y gilipollas, y nosotros estamos riéndonos de ti en tu puta cara.
> 
> Follaeñes.



¿Qué evidencias empíricas tienes de eso? Da la impresión de que sólo es lo que necesitas creer. Si no crees eso... ¿qué te queda?
¿Quién es "nosotros"?
¿Cuándo has sido elegido portavoz de "nosotros"?


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> ¡Gracias! Porque yo sí estoy haciendo publicidad de mis libros
> 
> Como pareces una forera ilustrada, te animo a leerlos:
> 
> ...



Típica basura de que quien sólo lee literatura extranjera y traducida. Típica basura prescindible a más no poder, no llega ni a lágrima en la lluvia.

Cuando tengas algo que decir, con voz propia, sin imitar cosas ajenas, no te dolerán prendas en titular La Alférez Hernández, o Los Pliegues del Horizonte Manchego, o El Capotazo de Manolete.

Cuando tengas algo que decir, ojo.

Es decir, NUNCA.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Dic 2020)

Esa tarde pillé una de aquellas borracheras.

Desperté a eso de las tres de la mañana, empapado en sudor, con el pecho en modo "aquí pasa algo raro"; me levanté disparado de la cama, fui al salón y me comí dos ibuprofenos; asustado me puse a andar por el pasillo, a mirar por la ventana; tenía la sensación de que si me quedaba quieto iba a pasarme algo malo; encendí todas las luces, puse el televisor, arriba y abajo, arriba y abajo, arriba y abajo...Diez minutos después intenté sentarme, calmarme, pero no pude hacerlo a pesar de que la cosa iba pasando. Otra vez arriba, otra vez abajo, la ventana, los árboles, la luna, el gato sobre el tejado de enfrente y ese espantoso calor del mes de julio, sudando como un pollo en su jaula, nervioso, atacado...Finalmente pasó y me senté a ver la tele como podría haberlo hecho mirando la pared.

Era el verano del 2009, el infierno del 2009.

Por aquel entonces bebía prácticamente a diario, es decir, me emborrachaba como un loco, bebía hasta que no podía más y me iba a casa de alguna manera que a la mañana siguiente no podía recordar; bastante tenía con no coger una sierra y abrirme la cabeza para expulsar a los enanitos que la aporreaban con indecible saña, así que me desayunaba un par de aspirinas, me duchaba, y bajaba a la cochera. A veces el coche estaba ahí, otras en la calle y algunas simplemente no estaba. Y me iba a trabajar.

Pero aquella noche todavía tenía unas cuantas horas para mí. Y eso es lo peor que puede pasarte en ese estado: no ves la hora en la que llegue el amanecer. Se te caen las paredes encima.

Me senté mirando a la tele, agarré el teléfono y marqué su número. Sin llamar, me quedé mirándolo un buen rato; sabía lo que venía después si lo hacía, "este número tiene las llamadas restringidas". Así estuve un rato. Al final llamé, siempre lo hacía: "le informamos que este número tiene las llamadas restringidas..."

Era imposible dormir; pensé en salir a pasear, quizá afuera corriera un poco el aire, estaba cociéndome vivo, pero la "bajada" me había dejado tronchao, casi ni podía mover las piernas, las sentía pesadas, con calambres, como si un puto chino estuviera practicando la acupuntura en ellas, un chino de los de antes, de los de Fumanchú, de los de Rambo, un chino cabrón, un chino torturador...Así que me quedé en casa.

Poco a poco fui dándome cuenta de lo que estaba viendo en el televisor: un programa de ésos donde una tipa no para de gritar que la llames para llevarte no sé cuantos miles de euros mientras una música machacona, demoníaca, destroza tus oídos.

Si yo hubiera estado normal no habría tardado ni cero coma en cambiar de canal. Si hubiera estado medio normal le habría quitado el volumen. Pero como estaba gilipollas no hice ninguna de esas dos cosas; así que, paulatinamente, empecé a prestarle atención.

La cosa era sencilla en apariencia, como todas las trilirerías: sobre un recuadro en la margen izquierda de la pantalla podían verse unos números y unos símbolos matemáticos, nada del otro mundo, sumar, restar, multiplicar, dividir...¡Coño, si ya lo hacen hasta los monos!. "Vamos a ver...73"

El personal comenzó a llamar.

- ¡¡¡HOLA!!!
- ¿hola?...¿soy yo?
- ¡¡¡SÍ, ERESTÚ. DIMETUNOMBRE!!!
- ¿hola?
- ¡¡¡SÍSÍ...ESTÁSENATENA!!!...¿TUNOMBRE?
- Sara Jessica
- ¡¡¡MUYBIEN, BENITA. DIME EL RESULTADO!!!
- ¿15?
- NOOOOOOOOO...OHHHHHHHHHH...¡¡¡QUÉ PENA!!! ¡¡¡SIGUIENTE LLAMADA, CONTROL!!!

Y así una tras otra; tíos y tías, voces viejas, maduras, hasta de alguna criatura, "¿CUANTOSAÑOSTIENES?", "11"...Nadie acertaba; agarré el paquete de Marlboro, encendí uno que me duraría dos horas...

"Vamos a ver...voy a hacerlo con lápiz y papel, no sea que me haya equivocao...sumas 9, restas tres, multiplicas 23 por...73"

Más llamadas, la cinta que vomitaba billetes echaba humo, "¡¡¡YAHORADOSDE500EUROS!!!", el bote para arriba, cinco dígitos, "¡coño!".

Comencé a ponerme nervioso.

No acertaba ni Dios. "¿Pero qué cojones pasa aquí? ¿están tós gilipollas?".

Al móvil, opción calculadora, "15 dividido entre 5, menos 7, mas 24...73"

- ¡¡¡CONTROL, CONTROL...PORFAVOR!!!...DOS MI-NU-TOS DE CONEXIÓN-TOTAL...¡¡¡AAAAAAAAAAHORA!!!

Pegué un salto, fui a la mesa del ordenador, al fijo, 90..., "¡¡¡UMMM...QUÉ CERCA...PRUEBA A INTERTALO OTRA VEZ!!!".

Lo intenté todas las veces que pude mientras duró la conexión-total. Sonó otro bocinazo en el televisor...

- ¡¡¡HOLA!!!
- ¡¡¡HOLA!!!
- ¡¡¡TUNOMBREPORFAVOR!!!
- ¡¡¡MANOLO!!!
- ¡¡¡MUYBIENBENITO!!!...Y AHORA CALMA...HAY 39.800 EUROS EN JUE...
- ¡¡¡125!!!
- ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Otra vez el pandemonium musical, la cámara en plan _headbanging_, sirenazos, bocinazos, colorazos, la hijaputa bramando por más llamadas, las cinco y pico de la mañana...

"¡¡¡ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDA!!!"

90..."UMMM...¡¡¡CASI...ESTA VEZ HAS ESTADO MUY CERCA...SIGUE INTENTÁNDOLO!!!"

Y lo intenté, y lo intenté, ya me daba igual, sin control, pavo y medio la llamada, ¿qué más da?, ¡¡¡HAY 45000 NEUROS EN EL BOTE Y SÓLO YO SÉ LA RESPUESTA, ME CAGO EN LA MADRE QUE PARIÓ AL COPÓN...VOY A IRME A LAS VEGAS, AL CASINO MÁS GRANDE CON LA PUTA MÁS CARA Y VOY A REVENTAR LA BANCA, JODER, YA...!!!


Entonces, en un momento de lucidez, cuando me dí cuenta de lo que estaba haciendo, colgué para no levantarlo más, apagué el televisor y me fui a la cama convencido de que no podría dormir.


Pero me dormí.


Al despertar dos horas más tarde pensé que todo había sido un sueño.


Y me fui andando al bar.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esa tarde pillé una de aquellas borracheras.
> (...)
> Y me fui andando al bar.



Entre la frase que abre el relato, y la que lo cierra, nada se salva. Paja de inspiración herrymilleriana que no conmueve ni a una oruga, a estas alturas. Comidas de tarro sin garbo ni estilo, meras limaduras de los barrotes de la realidad que nos rodea/aprisiona, que siguen siendo barrotes tras el relato. Tiempo perdido.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Entre la frase que abre el relato, y la que lo cierra, nada se salva. Paja de inspiración herrymilleriana que no conmueve ni a una oruga, a estas alturas. Comidas de tarro sin garbo ni estilo, meras limaduras de los barrotes de la realidad que nos rodea/aprisiona, que siguen siendo barrotes tras el relato. Tiempo perdido.



Pilla el plátano.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Dic 2020)

¿Pero no te das cuenta que estoy mirándote como si fueras la única luz de la noche?

¿Qué debo hacer? ¿Lo que ves en esas increíbles comedias románticas que, supongo, tanto te gustan? ¿De verdad quieres eso? ¿Todavía no te has dado cuenta de que todo aquello que no te ocurre a tí es Mentira?.

Te miro a los ojos, te hablo con ellos mientras te digo lo que a cualquiera, te sonrío como a nadie...te largas.

Podrías ser algo más agradable, poner algo de tu parte, tú también estás sola, estúpida, y el tiempo corre, vuela, desaparece, y tu belleza también lo hará, llegará la noche en la que ni yo te mire, aparecerán otras luces y la tuya se habrá apagado, no eres una Diosa eterna, eres una mujer hermosa que está sola y le da pereza dejar de estarlo, la soledad es más llevadera que la compañía cuando se tiene luz eléctrica, ya nadie tiene miedo a estar solo, lo que hay es pavor a estar con alguien. Casi más que a quedarte solo.

Salgo a la puerta, enciendo un cigarrillo y miro pasar los coches. Todos corren como si fueran a apagar un incendio. Falsa alarma. Otra vez. No hay más fuego que aquel que nos devora por dentro. Y ese lo apagamos con alcohol. Llega un momento en la vida donde sólo estamos a gusto con la gente si tenemos una copa en la mano.

Al final te pegarán un tiro; pero tendrás algo de tiempo para sacarte el chicle de la boca y pegarlo bajo el balcón. No es serio un cadáver con olor a menta.

Aunque ya puestos sería mejor acabar haciendo la última: colocándote una nariz de payaso.

Así terminarás como empezaste:


¡¡¡JODIDOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pilla el plátano.



Sin que sirva de precedente, yo coincido con pepinox. Es como un Henry Miller, pero sin la personalidad, el estilo, el corazón y la exquisitez de Henry Miller.

Creo que el problema de Clavisto es que es un "escritor" de los que se cansa a la media página.

Escribe media página, eyacula, y lo deja.
Cuando le vuelve a picar, otra pajuela. Y así.

Quizá si tuviera la disciplina y la pasión de dedicarse a un proyecto más ambicioso, podría hacerlo... pero mientras se conforme con escupir en plan aspersor por los foros de internet, no parirá más que medianías.

Esta opinión está basada en las miles de "media cuartillas" que le he leído, más que en este texto en concreto.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

Clavisto dijo:


> Salgo a la puerta, enciendo un cigarrillo y miro pasar los coches



De verdad, no impresionas con tus pamplinas de Humphrey Bogart de pacotilla. Haz algo original, en lugar de imitar arquetipos ajenos y más que trillados.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> De verdad, no impresionas con tus pamplinas de Humphrey Bogart de pacotilla. Haz algo original, en lugar de imitar arquetipos ajenos y más que trillados.


----------



## cifuentes (25 Dic 2020)

En mi grupo de amigos (que no es el del café Gijón ni la generación del 27) se han autopublicado 3 libros en este último trimestre del año. Aún no he leído ninguno pero creo que son 3 truños. Una novela, uno sobre cocina autónomica y otro de fisioterapia.

El único que va a hacer pasta con esto es el editor. Son autofinanciados.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

cifuentes dijo:


> El único que va a ser pasta con esto es el editor. Son autofinanciados.



El fenómeno de los AAF, bien descrito y reído por Umberto Eco en su Péndulo de Foucault.

Al menos, son gente que merece un respeto: ponen su dinero donde está su apuesta literaria. Otros simplemente dicen que escriben, y se conforman con el malditismo de ser inéditos, creyéndose por ello los nuevos Kafkas. Mejor un AAF que un bocachancla sin ISBN.


----------



## t_chip (25 Dic 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *¿Españolas copando nicho en la ciencia ficción? Dame nombres, plis, *porque yo juraría que las mujeres no salen de las novelas románticas, o al menos con muchas dosis de romanticismo.
> 
> Y sí, en el foro hay mucha gente autopromocionándose... no creo que sea malo.



Son novelas donde mujeres inteligentes gobiernan el mundo, sojuzgan a los hombres y consiguen la paz mundial y la absoluta igualdad....o sea, pura ciencia-ficcion. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PocoTú (25 Dic 2020)

Sera que ya habran plantado un arbol.


----------



## Neuke (25 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Para qué?



Para saberlo.


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2020)

De "paleta" nada. Y si lo has cogido chico, lo has cogido.... claro que se queda pero muyyy corto, basura quizás no, pero son un suficiente pelado.


----------



## Sputnik (25 Dic 2020)

Manual de vida

Epicteto

Ya me harte de leer varietes literarias hace años, solo leo lo que me hace fuerte, mas fuerte.

Hay un tiempo para el sueño y otro para la vigilia


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Lo que dice no tiene mucho sentido. Por eso yo no he encontrado la forma adecuada de responderle.

Primero asegura que los que escriben son gente con taras. Luego cita a escritores.
Luego habla del "efecto de los AAF", como si eso fuera algo nuevo, pero toda la historia de la literatura está repleta de autores que se lo comen y se lo guisan ellos solitos.
Luego habla de que los que venden son malos, por comerciales.
Luego habla de los que no venden son malos, por no vender.
Los que acuden a editoriales son malos, por buscar editoriales y ser esnobs.
Los que no necesitan editoriales y prefieren ir de underground son malos porque no les coge de la mano una editorial.
Luego habla de los que no pretenden vender, sino alcanzar una forma de expresión, como gente falsa y esnob.

Cuando se queda sin saber que decir, asegura que estás enfermo.

Sinceramente... yo no sé ni cuál es su postura. ¿Qué coño opina? ¿Tú lo sabes? Yo no. Me parece el típico contestatario... Contesta, pero no responde.
Dices blanco, él responde negro.
Dices negro, él responde blanco.

No creo que merezca la pena intentar responderle hasta que mantenga una postura clara y unívoca. A mí la impresión que me da es que no se lee los mensajes con atención, y responde más en base a un estado anímico rabioso. Creo que es de esos que sólo busca intentar hacerte sentir pequeño...

Vete tú a saber por qué tiene esa necesidad.


En realidad todo este asunto está mal planteado desde el título:
*Los nuevos tontos españoles: los escritores de libros*

Analicemos.
¿Nuevos? ¿Acaso no se han escrito libros SIEMPRE?
¿Tontos? ¿Tontos por escribir libros?
¿Españoles? ¿Es que en otros países no escriben libros?

Es que no hay por donde cogerlo... Y si intentas arrojar algo de luz... Aparecen los cafres a vomitar más...


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2020)

Eres muy faltón, e igual tengo yo más libros leídos que mucha mucha gente, ya no de escritores del siglo de Oro, sino de diferentes épocas, de esta moderna también y no entiendes que no digo que porque haya habido grandes genios en los diferentes tipos de arte hace siglos no los fuera a haber, tendrían mucho que demostrar.... y lo que sí tengo claro es que todos los que he leído actuales no les llegan....ojalá leyese a un escritor de 40 años que escribiera obras de teatro al estilo de Shakespeare, del que he leído casi todas incluyendo sonetos y que hace que se me ponga la piel de gallina, ojalá...


----------



## Butters (25 Dic 2020)

Yo escribi esta mierda hace tiempo. 
No se si es bueno o malo pero hay esta. 
Quizá algún día me lance a escribir best-sellers para amazon. 
Literatura - El Purgatorio.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

Claro que sí, Tolstoi.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Sí. Se nota que no son tontos del todo.
Lo que les ocurre es que están muy equivocados.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Pues yo creo que ya lleva unos añitos de moda eso de acudir a los latinajos de Wikipedia cada vez que te rebaten.

Falacia ad Wikipediam, supongo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

En eso estamos más o menos de acuerdo, aunque hay cosas que no se siguen:
1. Todo libro impreso ha sido maquetado, sin excepción. Lo habrá maquetado la editorial o su autor. Se habrá hecho mejor o peor, pero no se puede imprimir un libro no maquetado.
2. Tanto si un libro viene avalado por una editorial o bien se trata de un proyecto de su autor... se vende en Amazon igualmente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Sí, sí. Es algo muy recurrente...

En la mayor parte de las ocasiones, se apela a esos latinajos mal, o con toda la hipocresía del mundo.
Yo lo que noto es que la mayoría no es que no haya leído a Aristóteles, es que ni siquiera se leen toda la entrada de Wikipedia.

Sueltan lo del ad hominem porque es lo primero que sale, pero a veces quieren decir falacia ad verecundiam u otras falacias.

Es el problema de la vagancia y los comodines intelectuales... tienen poco peso dialéctico. La gente usa esos latinajos, sobre todo, para darle como cierte aire humanista a lo que dicen.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

El marketing y la maquetación son procesos que no tienen relación directa el uno con el otro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Maquetar es preparar un texto para su IMPRESIÓN en papel.
Es decir, ajustar fuentes, márgenes, líneas viudas y huérfanas, interlineado, interletraje, kerning, tracking, etcétera. Algo similar a lo que hace al maquetador en los periódicos, pero en libro.

Hay libros de editorial muy bien maquetados y muy mal maquetados.
Hay libros independientes muy bien maquetados y muy mal maquetados.

Maquetar es ajustar todo el proceso "guttenbergiano", por decirlo de algún modo.

Penguin, Espasa, Alfaguara, en general, tienen muy buenos maquetadores.
Planeta, según, tan pronto lo hacen muy bien, como lo hacen de pena.

Las editoriales más pequeñas suelen maquetar bastante mal, aunque hay excepciones, y a veces se encuentran joyitas (en lo que a maquetación se refiere).
Los libros independientes suelen estar bastante mal maquetados, aunque hay excepciones, y a veces se encuentran joyitas (en lo que a maquetación se refiere).

Es un proceso que requiere muchos más conocimientos y destreza de lo que parece en un principio y, por desgracia, es un proceso que no se valora. La mayor parte de las personas no se fija en los MILLONES de detalles a los que se atiende en una buena maquetación. Desde que existe internet, este desdén a la maquetación elegante ha crecido muchísimo.

Hay libros muy fáciles de maquetar, y otros más exigentes.
No es lo mismo maquetar un libro de poesía que uno en prosa.
No es lo mismo maquetar un libro que sólo usa una fuente que uno que usa varias.
No es lo mismo maquetar un libro literario que un libro técnico.


De todos los libros, los peor maquetados, sin duda, son los electrónicos. La versatilidad juega en contra de todo el conocimiento adquirido desde Guttenberg, pero esa es otra cuestión aparte que merece un debate aparte.


Marketing es algo posterior, relacionado con la promoción, distribución y la venta.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (25 Dic 2020)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> A mí me gustan mucho los clásicos de ciencia ficción: los de la Edad de Oro, pero la ciencia ficción española está que da pena. Ahora la subnormalidad del "Hohepunk" esa desarrollada por charos feminazis americanas que se llevan todos los premios Hugos (amañados), está siendo copiada por las frikis españolas que se han apoderado del panorama de la ciencia ficción española produciendo auténticas bazofias. Así que no compro un libro escrito por españoles "ni jarto vino".



No conocía la especificación del Hohepunk, pero entiendo que es un caldo de cultivo perfecto para llenarlo de Mary Sues, así que no me extrañaría que triunfase.

Por otro lado, hay también un montón de editoriales de bajo calibre al acecho de cualquier persona animada a publicar "su libro", que juegan con la ilusión de los autores nóveles o aficionados y les meten el empujón definitivo para que estos autores, o a veces incautos, pague la mordida a la editorial y saque un libro destinado a las estanterías de familiares y círculos de trabajo/amigos. Una vez quemado un cliente van a por otro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Bueno, pues lo intentaré de otro modo.

maquetar | Diccionario de la lengua española

1. tr. Hacer la maqueta de una publicación que se va a imprimir.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Dic 2020)

Creo que hay que estar abierto a lo nuevo y conocer y disfrutar de lo antiguo. En la música, en la literatura, en la cocina, en todo. ¿Nadie hará música como Bach o escribirá como Shakespeare lo hicieron? Durante algún tiempo eso parecerá. Pero estamos eligiendo al mejor, siempre a nuestro juicio personal, de entre los que escribieron desde el 2000 AC hasta hoy. En 4000 años surgieron una docena de genios universales, veinte tal vez. Quizá no tengas la suerte de ser coetáneo de los genios que surgirán desde el 2000 al 4000 DC. Pero los habrá.

Yo creo que todos los lectores tienen, o tenemos, un libro escrito o una idea en la cabeza para escribirlo. Cuando lees mucho durante mucho tiempo, tarde o temprano tienes la tentación de escribir.

Mi nick Antonio Estrada es el nombre del protagonista de mi libro. Un oficial de la Guardia Civil que está investigando un caso, que da origen a la historia. Unos excursionistas encuentran un cadáver (nada menos que crucificado) en un monte remoto. La identificación forense descubre que es un antiguo dirigente de una organización terrorista al que la policía y todos los servicios de inteligencia daban por muerto desde hace más de 20 años. 

Muertes nuevas, rencores viejos, el eterno debate entre lo justo y lo correcto. Todo se complica cuando, unas semanas más tarde, aparece el segundo cadáver, brutalmente maltratado, y Estrada sabe, aunque nadie lo creería posible, quién será el tercero. Y solo él sería capaz de establecer un vínculo entre los tres. La aparición de ese tercero abriría heridas viejas que nunca cerraron bien.

No escribo más que por el mero placer de hacerlo, igual que hago fotografías que no comparto. Las hago porque me resulta gratificante a mi. A veces también cocino solo para mi. Quien se plantea la literatura como un medio de vida, o una forma de hacerse famoso, creo que se hace un planteamiento diferente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

En esos ámbitos tecnológicos, nuevos, se podría hablar de maquetación digital.
En mi opinión tampoco sería un término correcto. Configurar sería más apropiado...

Más que nada porque el blog se verá de una manera u otra dependiendo del dispositivo en el que lo veas.
Eso no ocurre con los libros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Un término, en rigor, mal utilizado.
No hay una maqueta, propiamente dicha.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

No hay maqueta, pero sí maquetación. ¿Eh?
Fin de las explicaciones.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Dic 2020)

Tienes razón en todo. Yo no tengo ni puta idea, y soy un pedante que levanta muros.

Maquetar, hacer marketing, imprimir, escribir, dibujar diseñar, publicar, editar... son sinónimos.
Propongo eliminar todos esos términos y que se use sólo uno para todas esas tareas. Es decir, para esa tarea, porque es una tarea única e indivisible.


----------



## kaluza5 (25 Dic 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Wow. Una pregunta. ¿Te autoeditas?¿Te lo corrige todo alguien antes de publicarte?



Sí, me autoedito.

Las novelas me las han corregido terceras personas. Las recopilaciones de relatos, como ya los he presentado en certámenes de foros de escritores, ya me han sacado los fallos antes y con un poco que los revise yo es suficiente para quitar la mayoría (no todos) de los errores.


----------



## kaluza5 (25 Dic 2020)

Los de los relatos, sí; los busqué que fueran un poco surrealistas. Los de las novelas, no; esos están elegidos por su relación con la trama.


----------



## pepinox (25 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Los de los relatos, sí; los busqué que fueran un poco surrealistas. Los de las novelas, no; esos están elegidos por su relación con la trama.



¿No se te cae la cara de vergüenza por plagiar, en "La capitana de Kneppendorf", el escenario que construye Charles Stross en su novela "Singularity Sky"?

Te has pensado que somos gilipollas. Madre mía, vaya mimbres para un cesto...


----------



## Borjamari (25 Dic 2020)

Qué dolor de papeles que ha de barrer el viento, qué tristeza de tinta que ha de borrar el agua.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿No se te cae la cara de vergüenza por plagiar, en "La capitana de Kneppendorf", el escenario que construye Charles Stross en su novela "Singularity Sky"?
> 
> Te has pensado que somos gilipollas. Madre mía, vaya mimbres para un cesto...



Plagio es una palabra muy fea..."homenaje", lo llaman "homenaje"


----------



## Play_91 (26 Dic 2020)

A mi me gustaría y llenaría escribir un libro para intentar transmitir mi conocimiento a los demás, obviamente sin interés ni intención de hacerme rico.
Si alguien quiere escribir ¿por qué no? como si quiero ponerme a vender coches, ¿a ti qué te importa? Obviamente sólo haré cosas que me llenen.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Dic 2020)

Cómo te entiendo. Hay un tipo llamado Jesús Ferrero, que se supone que escribe libros. Me quedé sorprendidísmo de que algo así se pudiera llegar a vender, entrevistaran a su autor en la TV, etc. Suerte tuve que el libro me lo regalaron.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Dic 2020)

Podrías contarme sobre la técnica de sentirte bien con lo que te rodea?


----------



## kaluza5 (26 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿No se te cae la cara de vergüenza por plagiar, en "La capitana de Kneppendorf", el escenario que construye Charles Stross en su novela "Singularity Sky"?
> 
> Te has pensado que somos gilipollas. Madre mía, vaya mimbres para un cesto...



Uno no se puede avergonzar de algo que no ha hecho. He leído y tengo en casa "Cielo de singularidad" de Charles Stross. Es cierto que el autor pone en un planeta una sociedad similar a la mía. Y ahí se acaban los parecidos. 

Obviamente, las temáticas se repiten en toda la literatura. En el caso particular de que alguien escriba una novela de robots no se dice que "ha plagiado" el _Yo, robot_, de Isaac Asimov.

El plagio es copiar: palabra por palabra, frase por frase. No hace falta que sea el libro entero, sino que pueden bastar fragmentos.

En todo caso, te animo a leer mi libro para buscar esos supuestos "plagios" y compararlos párrafo por párrafo con la obra que has comentado, a ver si es verdad lo que dices.



Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Plagio es una palabra muy fea..."homenaje", lo llaman "homenaje"



Cuando yo hago homenajes, lo menciono explícitamente dentro del texto (por boca de los personajes o del narrador) o bien en los agradecimientos. En este caso concreto, ni hay "plagio" ni "homenajes" a la novela mencionada de Charles Stross.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (26 Dic 2020)

¿Por qué se venden mas libros de novela histórica que los de Historia?

¿Por qué lo que hacía Estefania, Salgari o Vázquez-Figueroa se consideran novelas de aventuras lowcost y en el presente, cualquiera se sube al carro de la novela histórica autoproclamándola de rigor histórico?


----------



## McNulty (26 Dic 2020)

Yo estuve saliendo con una ''escritora'' que tenía dos libros publicados que se vendían en la casa del libro, y la tipa era más pobre que las ratas, tenía otros trabajos para mantenerse. Según me dijo, la editorial se llevaba muchísimo porcentaje.

Para vivir de escribir, o eres best-seller o trabajas en medios de comunicación además de escribir artículos en prensa. Además en un país como hezpaña con una cultura lectora nula más difícil aún. Si me dices en Francia pues aún, pero en hezpaña que la gente no lee nada, y las nuevas generaciones que salen leen cada vez menos con youtube, instagram etc..

Por no hablar de que en internet puedes leer de todo, y en formato epub lo mismo. Y gratis.


----------



## pepinox (27 Dic 2020)

Mejor así. Dudo mucho en estos tiempos de peste y descomposición, nadie tenga nada que decir. No es tiempo de decir cosas, es tiempo de escuchar --y no, precisamente, a los vivos.


----------



## Henry Rearden (27 Dic 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo estuve saliendo con una ''escritora'' que tenía dos libros publicados que se vendían en la casa del libro, y la tipa era más pobre que las ratas, tenía otros trabajos para mantenerse. Según me dijo, la editorial se llevaba muchísimo porcentaje.
> 
> Para vivir de escribir, o eres best-seller o trabajas en medios de comunicación además de escribir artículos en prensa. Además en un país como hezpaña con una cultura lectora nula más difícil aún. Si me dices en Francia pues aún, pero en hezpaña que la gente no lee nada, y las nuevas generaciones que salen leen cada vez menos con youtube, instagram etc..
> 
> Por no hablar de que en internet puedes leer de todo, y en formato epub lo mismo. Y gratis.



¿Sobre qué escribía? ¿Novela, ensayo, autoayuda...?


----------



## allan smithee (27 Dic 2020)

Escribir es el camino más largo hacia el fracaso, pero el más corto hacia la vanidad intelectual.


----------



## Wamba (27 Dic 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo estuve saliendo con una ''escritora'' que tenía dos libros publicados que se vendían en la casa del libro, y la tipa era más pobre que las ratas, tenía otros trabajos para mantenerse. Según me dijo, la editorial se llevaba muchísimo porcentaje.
> 
> Para vivir de escribir, o eres best-seller o trabajas en medios de comunicación además de escribir artículos en prensa. Además en un país como hezpaña con una cultura lectora nula más difícil aún. Si me dices en Francia pues aún, pero en hezpaña que la gente no lee nada, y las nuevas generaciones que salen leen cada vez menos con youtube, instagram etc..
> 
> Por no hablar de que en internet puedes leer de todo, y en formato epub lo mismo. Y gratis.



A mí me dan el 9% en royalties. Escribir no da dinero salvo a un reducido grupo de escritores que tienen casas editoriales potentes detrás, publicidad, muchas ventas, etc. Y aún así muchos tienen que escribir una novela al año para ir tirando. Si os fijáis en Reverte, la mayoría de lo que escribe es prácticamente un guión de una serie o película, que es otra vía de ingresos.

A Pepinos le recomiendo que se chute Houellebecq en vena .


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2020)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> ¿Sobre qué escribía? ¿Novela, ensayo, autoayuda...?



Novela histórica.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Sí, me autoedito.
> 
> Las novelas me las han corregido terceras personas. Las recopilaciones de relatos, como ya los he presentado en certámenes de foros de escritores, ya me han sacado los fallos antes y con un poco que los revise yo es suficiente para quitar la mayoría (no todos) de los errores.



¿Qué foros son esos? Gracias.

Me da la impresión de que, al final, los que se autoeditan son gente con posibles. Ya sé que si eres ¿ingeniero? puedes relatar algo sobre tu campo de experiencia, pero no sé si es suficiente para escribir una novela como tal.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Dic 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Novela histórica.



¿Por qué todos los hombres escriben novelas sobre eso? Qué aburrido.


----------



## kaluza5 (27 Dic 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué foros son esos? Gracias.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que, al final, los que se autoeditan son gente con posibles. Ya sé que si eres ¿ingeniero? puedes relatar algo sobre tu campo de experiencia, pero no sé si es suficiente para escribir una novela como tal.



Hay algunos foros (generalmente de videojuegos) que tienen subforos de literatura dentro de ellos. Curiosamente, burbuja no tiene un foro de este tipo, pese al tráfico de Internet que mueve.

Por suerte, tengo otro trabajo que me permite mantener este pequeño hobby. Si solo fuese escritor me moriría literalmente de hambre.

Supongo que mi mente se nutre de todo de lo que ha leído y visto en películas, series y documentales y puedo escribir sobre todo ello, ayudado también de mi imaginación. Experiencia y creatividad son dos pilares esenciales en el oficio de escritor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Dic 2020)

Al ignore por mujer.


----------



## Kurten (27 Dic 2020)

Pues yo ahora me estoy leyendo un clásico de la antropología de finales del XIX. Un libro que no gustaría a @El Ariki Mau porque "destapa" entre otras las raíces "supersticiosas" del cristianismo y de la existencia de algún dios. Se trata de:






Taluec


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Dic 2020)

os destruyo a ti y a tu maestro



Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo ahora me estoy leyendo un clásico de la antropología de finales del XIX. Un libro que no gustaría a @El Ariki Mau porque "destapa" entre otras las raíces "supersticiosas" del cristianismo y de la existencia de algún dios. Se trata de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Dic 2020)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Hay algunos foros (generalmente de videojuegos) que tienen subforos de literatura dentro de ellos. Curiosamente, burbuja no tiene un foro de este tipo, pese al tráfico de Internet que mueve.
> 
> Por suerte, tengo otro trabajo que me permite mantener este pequeño hobby. Si solo fuese escritor me moriría literalmente de hambre.
> 
> Supongo que mi mente se nutre de todo de lo que ha leído y visto en películas, series y documentales y puedo escribir sobre todo ello, ayudado también de mi imaginación. Experiencia y creatividad son dos pilares esenciales en el oficio de escritor.



Kaluza, mira, este fantasm... digo escritor aficionado, sí que sabe cómo venderse. Yo creo que este tipo de libros son lo que tienen tirada. Añadir pseudónimo rimbombante (de flipado) y con gancho + temática universal y voilá, jaja. 

*¿Has pensado en hacer una historia erótica sideral? *Puedes resumirlo en microrrelatos.

EL REY DEL COSMOS


----------



## Borjamari (28 Dic 2020)

Este hilo es premium. Seguid, seguid...

Taluec


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Dic 2020)

No es preocupeis principalmente por publicar. Concentraos en sacar una buena obra y luego tened fe en que será exitosa. Pero lo principal es que os hayais quedado agusto tras escribirla.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Dic 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Por qué se venden mas libros de novela histórica que los de Historia?
> 
> ¿Por qué lo que hacía Estefania, Salgari o Vázquez-Figueroa se consideran novelas de aventuras lowcost y en el presente, cualquiera se sube al carro de la novela histórica autoproclamándola de rigor histórico?



Yo entiendo que una novela histórica es una novela cuya trama sucede en un momento diferente al actual. Eso es todo.

Igual que yo puedo situar una novela en Zaragoza e incluir cosas que en Zaragoza no hay, puedo añadir o quitar cosas del contexto histórico. No es un ensayo, ni una obra documental, donde hay que ser muy cuidadoso. En una novela, creo que lo principal es la creación, y que constreñirla por ceñirla a la supuesta verdad de la época no me parece necesario, siempre que no se caiga en el ridículo en una obra seria. Quiero decir, si los moros entraron en Zaragoza en el año 714 o fué en el 715 es irrelevante en una novela de amor, pero es un dato clave en un ensayo, pero no pueden llevar gafas, o teléfono.

No he leído a Estefanía, bastante a Salgari, de chaval y casi todo Vázquez Figueroa, incluso he cruzado correos con él personalmente. Algunos de sus libros me parecen un buen punto para empezar a investigar. No es un literato de una gran calidad, pero es muy efectivo. Es un artesano de la literatura, como un buen herrero es a un orfebre, para entendernos.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> No es preocupeis principalmente por publicar. Concentraos en sacar una buena obra y luego tened fe en que será exitosa. Pero lo principal es que os hayais quedado agusto tras escribirla.



Hombre, también te digo una cosa. Si muchos clásicos son infumables, ¿cómo serán los libros de escritores del tres al cuarto? Hablo de esos que escriben libros de Kiosko. Y ojo, que yo no tengo ni idea de escribir.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es completamente falso y la lista de ejemplos es interminable.
> *¿Quién lee a Marcel Proust hoy en día? ¿Dostoievsky? ¿Quién se lee la obra de Francisco Umbral?*
> 
> De hecho, lo más habitual es que la literatura ambiciosa sea cosa de minorías. Si te suena pedante, lo siento... pero es así.
> ...





Si hubiera que leer todo lo que se ha escrito, incluso teniendo en cuenta solamente los grandes escritores, no se haría otra cosa en la vida más que leer.

Todo el mundo tiende a creer que su campo es el más importante en este mundo: lo creen los escritores, lo creen los cineastas, lo creen los músicos, lo creen los pintores, lo creen los médicos, etc, etc ¿a qué se debe dedicar el tiempo?¿qué es un buen uso del tiempo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si hubiera que leer todo lo que se ha escrito, incluso teniendo en cuenta solamente los grandes escritores, no se haría otra cosa en la vida más que leer.
> 
> Todo el mundo tiende a creer que su campo es el más importante en este mundo: lo creen los escritores, lo creen los cineastas, lo creen los músicos, lo creen los pintores, lo creen los médicos, etc, etc ¿a qué se debe dedicar el tiempo?¿qué es un buen uso del tiempo?




Tienes razón.
Como no hay tiempo a leerlo todo, lo más inteligente y sabio es no leer nada.

No sé cómo no he podido pensarlo antes.

Se nota que eres una persona con un gran cociente intelectual.
Aportaciones como estas enriquecen mucho el foro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Dic 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tienes razón.
> Como no hay tiempo a leerlo todo, lo más inteligente y sabio es no leer nada.
> 
> No sé cómo no he podido pensarlo antes.
> ...




¿El cociente intelectual está basado en los libros que se leen o se escriben? Me acabo de enterar...

¿Y de que épocas o temáticas tienen que ser los libros?


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿El cociente intelectual está basado en los libros que se leen o se escriben? Me acabo de enterar...
> 
> ¿Y de que épocas o temáticas tienen que ser los libros?



Tienes toda la razón. Es verdad. Tú has hecho ese gran aporte independientemente del cociente intelectual.
Cuando un aporte es valioso, y contiene sabiduría, puede venir del más listo o del más tonto, indistintamente.

Los libros no hay que leerlos. Tú mismo los has dicho. Hay demasiados, y elegir empezar por alguno es como muy facha. ¿Quién decide por cuál hay que empezar, eh, eh, eh?

Te cito:
_*Si hubiera que leer todo lo que se ha escrito, incluso teniendo en cuenta solamente los grandes escritores, no se haría otra cosa en la vida más que leer. *_


Estamos completamente de acuerdo, y te doy las gracias por iluminarnos.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Dic 2020)

Escribir es un oficio y crear una obra literaria es un arte. Puedes dedicarte a mantener las guías técnicas de los productos de tu empresa, hacerlo de puta madre y ser incapaz de crear una historia sencilla.

Lo que me parece intolerable es que se publique algo con incorrecciones. Sean ortográficas, de sintaxis, gramaticales o de lo que quieras. Inaceptable. Esto es el pan nuestro de cada día, por ejemplo en los diarios online. Ves unos artículos, unos editoriales y unas columnas de opinión que no hay por dónde cogerlos. Creo que todo es debido a la escasez de lectura de sus autores. Antes de escribir nada se debe leer mucho. 

Vivir de escribir libros es prácticamente imposible, como no te asocies con Planeta, hagan como que te dan el premio y tal, es prácticamente imposible. Fuera de Pérez-Reverte y los Planetas deben vivir de los libros 10 o 12 autores. otra cosa es que, gracias a ser escritores reconocidos hagan bolos, participen en saraos cobrando, tertulias, etc. Pero lo que se dice de los libros, muy pocos.

La Catedral del Mar ha sido uno de los grandes éxitos de los últimos años. Su autor, Ildefonso Falcones, no pudo abandonar totalmente el despacho de abogados donde aún trabaja. Pegas un pelotazo, un libro que se vende, del que hacen incluso una serie y continúas sin poder vivir bien de ello.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Dic 2020)

No me voy a leer el artículo ahora porque me pilla a contrapelo, pero estoy seguro de que es magnífico.
El español más exquisito que yo he leído es el de Umbral.

En mi opinión, una de las tragedias más grandes de España, es que el mejor escritor del siglo XX sea conocido fundamentalmente por su encontronazo con Mercedes Milá.
30 segundos en televisión tienen más peso que toda una vida dedicada a crear la literatura más fina del siglo pasado.

Luego que si los políticos, que si los rojos, que si los fachas... Tonterías.
El problema de los españoles reside dentro de los españoles. Tal y como yo lo veo, los españoles tienen los políticos que se merecen.


----------



## weyler (28 Dic 2020)

Ami con los libros me pasa que prefiero españoles (al contrario del cine) un libro cuyo protagonista o personajes tienen nombres extranjeros me quita las ganas de seguir leyendolo


----------



## mikestyle (5 Ene 2021)

Los hejcritores foyan mas y lo sabes


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ene 2021)

una reputa mierda como todo lo de Umbral...este juntaletras llego a parecer algo porque era el lamefalos oficial del Felipismo...

para maestro del lenguaje Cela ... si bien es cierto que sus tramas argumentales son tortuosamente inanes .. es dificil aunar las dos cosas , ser un maestro del lenguaje y tener algo nuevo que contar que no sea banal..


----------



## 13 + Uno Kaos (7 Ene 2021)

¿Tonto se nace o te haces?


----------



## damnit (10 Ene 2021)

De la escritura se puede vivir. De lo que no se puede vivir es de la escritura en lengua castellana, por desgracia. El español es un lenguaje hablado mayormente por asnos, iletrados y países del tercer mundo, así a grandes rasgos. Sin embargo en otros idiomas se puede vivir muy dignamente. Y esto lo digo con conocimiento de primera mano.

Lo cual no quita que, lógicamente, muchas de las obras cumbre de la literatura universal estén escritas en castellano, una cosa no quita la otra.

Buen hilo por cierto, se ven pocos así en el foro, gracias.


----------



## kaluza5 (7 Feb 2021)

Para contradecir al OP, al que no pienso citar, os traigo mi oferta para este fin de semana:

Este es el vídeo promocional que he hecho de mis libros:



Lo he grabado para la promoción de mis ebooks gratuitos de este fin de semana, del 6 al 7 de febrero:

Página de autor en Amazon


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (8 Feb 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Para contradecir al OP, al que no pienso citar, os traigo mi oferta para este fin de semana:
> 
> Este es el vídeo promocional que he hecho de mis libros:
> 
> ...



Willa Vogel es deportada desde FAE7 hasta su colonia natal, Nueva Prusia, un inmenso cilindro en rotación en el que sus habitantes viven conforme a las costumbres y tecnología de la Alemania de principios del siglo XX. Sin embargo, el regreso al hogar no será fácil y quedará atrapada en una trampa burocrática de la que no podrá salir. Desesperada, no le quedará más remedio que buscar una arriesgada vía de acción para obtener lo que necesita. Estamos en el siglo XXIII y la humanidad se ha expandido por el sistema solar, convirtiendo el cinturón de asteroides en un conglomerado de colonias que han mantenido muchas de las diferencias de los estados de la Tierra. Como consecuencia, las sociedades del futuro acabarán repitiendo los mismos errores que las naciones del pasado. Finalmente, en el interior del libro se pueden encontrar unas magníficas ilustraciones que acompañan a esta emocionante historia.


aunque sea ciencia ficcion los relatos tienen que tener credibilidad ..esta puta mierda no vale ni para ñiños...


----------



## Ederto (8 Feb 2021)

A ver, hoy en día los libros ya no se escriben para ganar pasta vendiéndolos. Es absurdo. El libro es un medio, no un fin.

Por ejemplo, te haces coach de gestión del tiempo útil empresarial. Te dedicas a dar charlas, tu pasta está en que te contrate una empresa para decirles a los curris que no pierdan el tiempo. Para darte a conocer escribes un libro con unas cuantas chorradas y lo subes a internet. Cuando un posible cliente ve tu nombre dice "coño! el tío este ha escribo un libro! cuidado que es alguien!"

Ese es el valor actual de escribir un libro. No hay más. Conozco un coach que se mandó autoeditar 200 libros con sus peras mentales y siempre que va a un cliente nuevo le regala un ejemplar.


----------



## reconvertido (8 Feb 2021)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> Resulta que en un país donde no lee ni el tato, a la gente se le está yendo la olla por intentar hacerse rico escribiendo cagarros.
> 
> Incluso los que escriben libros del tipo: "hágase rico con el bitcoin" y chorradas similares llegan veinte años tarde. En los dos miles triunfaba el Aithor Zárrate ese, con el "Cambie de vida y hágase millonario" o una chorrada similar, donde le sacó más euros a los lerdos españoles vendiendo libros y cursos que lo que ganaba especulando en futuros y similares.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres a esto?
Höhepunkt
¿De qué va ese estilo?
¿Distopías de crisis personales charo-style?


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> yo este año he leido 27 libros, no son muchos pero tampoco pocos



¿ cuales ?

¿ hilos de Burbuja cuentan como libros ?


----------



## Ederto (9 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A mi me gustaría escribir sobre las experiencias vitales que me acontecieron mientras cursaba mis estudios de antropología en la universidad de UCLA. Y especialmente durante el tiempo que pasé visitando a un viejo hombre medicina, de la tribu de los indios Yaqui, en el desierto de Sonora. Y de cómo guió mis pasos en el conocimiento profundo sobre los usos ancestrales de las plantas de poder, mientras nos adentrábamos juntos en un mundo mágico, mitad real y mitad onírico, pero sin duda profundamente espiritual, en el que quedé atrapado por el resto de mis días.
> 
> No sé, así sin pensarlo mucho, podría titularlo “Las enseñanzas de Don Juan”, ¿Que os parece? Podría tener su público ¿No?



Para eso tendría que haberte pasado algo de lo que cuentas. Si vas a basarlo en tu experiencia vital escribe "cien maneras de preparar el colacao" y que te ayude tu madre.


----------



## Ederto (9 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y dice usted que este ya me lo han escrito? Joder, me cago en el misterio...
> 
> Bueno, tengo otras ideas rondándome. Quizás una novela que profundice en la premisa mayor de que el tiempo es circular. Basada en la historia completa, desde su fundación hasta su desaparición, de un pueblo del caribe colombiano. Contada a través de la cosmogonía de una familia cuyos miembros, una generación tras otra, pasan por las mas inverosímiles vicisitudes. Desde la azarosa huida del pueblo del que son oriundos, por un asunto de honor que arranca en una pelea de gallos, y que acaba en la muerte de un tal Prudencio Aguilar. El viaje por las selvas y paramos hasta la fundación del nuevo pueblo. La enajenación permanente del cabeza de familia, provocada por los mas inverosímiles proyectos que le inspiraban los cachivaches de la modernidad, que año tras año trae al pueblo el circo ambulante de los gitanos. La llegada de una epidemia de insomnio que les borra la memoria. La trasformación del miembro mas apocado de la familia en el héroe guerrillero del país, promoviendo 32 guerras civiles y perdiendo todas ellas. Escapando a 14 atentados, a 73 emboscadas y a un pelotón de fusilamiento. Y sobreviviendo a una carta de estricnina en el café que habría bastado para matar a un caballo. O el amor desaforado por su concubina, de otro de los descendiente de la familia, cuyo efecto secundario era nada menos que la fecundidad desmedida de sus animales. Cuanto mas follaban, más y más paría su ganadería, hasta convertirle en el hombre mas rico del litoral. O la crepuscular llegada del Señor Brown y el desembarco de la Compañía Bananera, que traerá con sigo la prosperidad y la decadencia. Los posteriores 4 años seguidos de lluvias torrenciales que se llevarán, como el diluvio bíblico, tanto a la Compañía Bananera como a lo poco que quedaba del pueblo y de la propia familia. Para terminar con la trágica y prematura muerte del último descendiente, fruto de la endogamia, que es devorado por las hormigas poco tiempo después de nacer en un pueblo abandonado a su suerte, tragado por el polvo y el comején.
> Un título me ronda la cabeza, "Cien Años de Soledad" algo pretencioso, pero con mucho gancho ¿que le parece?



Bah no vas a vender una puta copia, hazme caso. ¿Quién querría leerse ese truño?


----------



## Ederto (9 Feb 2021)

historias sencillas?? bien explicadas??? para qué? para que la gente disfrute leyendo??

No hijo no, los libros se escriben para tirarse el pisto, para ir de cultureta elevado. Así si no vendes una mierda tienes la excusa de que eres demasiado elevado para el vulgo y que el público no está preparado para tu obra. De ese modo te llamarán para eventos, inaugurarás exposiciones, estarás con todos los guays de tu ciudad, conseguirás una columna en algún periódico...


----------



## Ederto (9 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Entonce no lo veis ¿no?
> 
> Le estoy dando vueltas a una historia sobre un barco ballenero gobernado por un capitán obsesionado por el gigantesco cachalote albino que le arracó una pierna. Y que por esa obsesión de venganza acaba destruyéndose a si mismo y a toda su tripulación.
> Tengo que pulir un par de cosa, pero esta sería la historia poco más o menos.



Los de GreenPeace te van a cortar los huevos como escribas eso.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (9 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Entonce no lo veis ¿no?
> 
> Le estoy dando vueltas a una historia sobre un barco ballenero gobernado por un capitán obsesionado por el gigantesco cachalote albino que le arracó una pierna. Y que por esa obsesión de venganza acaba destruyéndose a si mismo y a toda su tripulación.
> Tengo que pulir un par de cosa, pero esta sería la historia poco más o menos.



Cambia al cachalote por un leviatan espacial, el barco por una nave y ambientalo en el espacio en un futuro lejano. Y hazlo trilogía. Éxito asegurado


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (9 Feb 2021)

También puede incluir personajes étnicos y no heterosexuales varios y venderlo a Netflix


----------



## Espectrum (9 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> yo este año he leido 27 libros, no son muchos pero tampoco pocos



novelas o libros de verdad? ;-). Yo lo que no puedo es con las putas novelas. Me puedo leer a Hawking y pasármelo pipa pero no entiendo las novelas a estas alturas...


----------



## Cipotecon (9 Feb 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> novelas o libros de verdad? ;-). Yo lo que no puedo es con las putas novelas. Me puedo leer a Hawking y pasármelo pipa pero no entiendo las novelas a estas alturas...



Me gustan más los libros divulgativos, especialmente de economía o filosofía política, aunque también la literatura clasica; mi siguiente libro es el quijote porque me da vergüenza ser español y no haberlo leído.


----------



## Gubelkian (9 Feb 2021)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Cambia al cachalote por un leviatan espacial, el barco por una nave y ambientalo en el espacio en un futuro lejano. Y hazlo trilogía. Éxito asegurado



Ahora la Capitán tiene que ser una Charo-capitana empoderada, la tripulación diversa y no heteronormativa. 

OK con lo de la trilogía, pero tiene que haber personajes y desviaciones de la trama "interesantísimos", cuanto menos heteronormativos, más desviados y graciosos/viciosos/con frases ingeniosas sean mejor. Es para los espinoffs de su huniberso particular.

Los consejos que usted da son la mitad del éxito. Los que yo añado, no le darán un sólo lector más. Se los quitarán seguramente, pero le darán el firme apoyo de la industria editorial y cinematográfica que, en realidad, es lo único que hace falta.


----------



## Espectrum (9 Feb 2021)

100 al año ya está bien!, ;-)

Yo soy talibán en contra de la novela pero después flipo con La conjura de los necios o El nombre de la rosa ;-).


----------



## elviejo (9 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo soy de esos que escribe libros.
> Algunos ni intento publicarlos. No busco hacerme rico, ni vender. No mendigo atención, ni tengo Facebook, ni Twitter, ni hago promoción, ni voy mendigando atención.
> 
> Es una cuestión espiritual y un amor profundo a la palabra escrita.
> ...



Tu planteamiento es correcto. No recuerdo que afamado escritor decía que escribir para él era como comer. Que sí no lo sentías como necesidad vital no eres escritor.

Empero el éxito comercial, aunque el mercado esté corrupto y el triunfo puede ser injusto, no desmerece la obra.


----------



## Evolucionista (9 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> yo este año he leido 27 libros, no son muchos pero tampoco pocos



¿Cómo es posible que habiendo leído tanto tengas tres faltas de ortografía y dos faltas gramaticales en una única frase de solo trece palabras? 

Alucino...


----------



## jorobachov (9 Feb 2021)

Escribir con ánimo de lucro pierde todo el sentido cuando está visto que nos van a despojar de todo. Ya sabéis , no tendréis nada pero seréis felices. Estoy deseando llegar al 2030 a ver cómo se desarrolla todo.


----------



## sasuke (10 Feb 2021)

mi vida daria para una enciclopedia ¿habeis visto a alguien coserse la boca? pues yo varias veces


----------

